
Show HN: SponsorBlock – Skip YouTube Sponsorships, Intros, Outros and More - ajayyy
I recently released an update adding skip categories, a long wanted feature. My blog post about these changes: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.ajay.app&#x2F;categories-sponsorblock<p>Homepage: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sponsor.ajay.app&#x2F;
Source Code: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ajayyy&#x2F;SponsorBlock<p>Previous discussion: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=20778926
======
devenblake
No! Stop!

I've been using SponsorBlock since the last time you posted about it! It's
amazing! It works for damn near any YouTube video I wanna watch, it works
without any intervention, and it lets me skip past the annoying RAID: SHADOW
LEGENDS advertisements.

If you keep posting about this it'll very quickly become popular, and
eventually YouTube will obfuscate their code to prevent this extension from
working.

~~~
devenblake
I'm surprised SponsorBlock didn't blow up on here again. In all seriousness,
it's a terrific add-on.

